
Norway’s Village where there is no Government and Everything is Private - npongratz
http://www.startupsocieties.com/?p=594
======
bikamonki
It isn't governmemt that takes away our freedom, it is our own human nature
and how we interact with others.

Coexistence requires some sort of ruling, even if tacit. At some point the
interaction gets too complicated to be a matter of simple respect. Also, even
if a good or service is privately owned it would be publicly used (like a
park, or a street) and that requires specific rules as well. Once the initial
simple ruling becomes insufficient, some form of government will arise, maybe
a city council. Since it is impractical to have every inhabitant attend, speak
and vote on said council, some form of democratic representation will arise
(and quite probably propaganda, lobbying and corruption with it). And then
you'll need rules enforcers (aka police) because not all Liberstandians will
have the same ethics nor personalities.

The paradox: as soon as these utopian anarchies become successful, they need a
government.

